# Gun Camera for Hunting / Target Shooting.



## clickboom (May 15, 2008)

After a few weeks of trying out both the *Adrenaline Systems Gun Cam Sport I and the Oregon Scientific ATC2K *SD camera it is overwhelming which camera works best (please see my original post below)

*The Adrenaline Systems Gun Cam Sport I *comes with a 580 tvl Sony exView HAD camera which produces some excelent super clear images. The kit comes with mounts and connections.
I hooked up mine to my camcorder (Sony). The set up was pretty easy and quick. The rifle mount is a gun powder black barrel mount which comes with a shock absorber. It also comes with
a Head Strap which goes around your head and fits the camera on it. This system is powered by a Reverse Osmosis LI-ION battery with about 8 hours of power. It is very light and generates no heat.
I tried this systems both wearing it on my head as well as on the rifle. the footage was a bit dizzying when on the barrel, but for stable aiming it give an awesome effect when you fire. The snake microphone produces great sound you can hook either close to your mouth or on the rifle depending how much noise you want.
You can actually see your kills verified. When mounted on your head you get a very nice overall view of everything you look at -- very neat.
The footage I got was super clear. When edited it looks perfect on my LCD. Loads of laughs!

*The Oregon scientific ATC2K * looked great out of the box as it is modular and easy to use. It comes with an SD card slot which allows you to record all your footage there. The mounts are not provided
for guns but I was able to jerry rig my own mounts. To cut thru the chase, the footage is really low quality. After using the Gun Cam, this unit fall far behind. While it is easy to use,
the quality is just not good and really meant more for internet video where lower quality is key. Too bad as this camera promised a lot but just wasn't up to the job.

My buddies have the VIO helmet camera. It is a cool camera but: the video is not as good and the cost is 3 times what I paid, even when having to provide my own camcorder.

If you want something to take first class video with great action angles go for the adrenaline kit, otherwise, for just play, get the Oregon Scientific ATC2k.

I got the Gun Cam at the AdrenalineCamera website. The Oregon Scientific I got at their OregonScientific website.

*Some info on the Adrenaline Gun Cam:*



















*The Oregon Scientific Camera:*










=========================================================

Hoping someone out here has experience with using action / tactical cameras on rifles can give some good feedback:

I recently purchased two Action / Helmet cameras for mounting on my gun and rifle for tactial and hunting use. One of them is
the Adrenaline Systems Gun Cam Pro / Sport which comes with a mounting rail for the barrel and a head based mount which you can use to mount the camera on your head.
The set up is very easy. I connected it to my camcorder and it seems to take great images. The camera is a Sony 580 tvl action camera. Also included 
is a microphone which produces some pretty clear sound.

I also got a Oregon Scientific action cam with SD card. It is also easy to set up but the mounting on the rifle is a bit tricky and there is no mount for
it. I wore it around my head with an improvised strap. The images are lower quality than the adrenaline systems. 
I have yet to give both these a total try out. I will use them for my next tac excercise. I will write a full report as soon as I can.

Any suggestions on what I should look out for? any experiences anyone would like to share?

All advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the mall secure?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

make sure and turn them on when you want them to take tape. the images you get when theyre off suck.


----------

